# Please add a repeat



## Kit foggy (Dec 21, 2015)

I would like to see repeat so if I'm on Christmas break and I want to watch Christmas Vaction the whole break I can put it on repeat.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dear TiVo, this "repeat" functionality could effectively be added if your were to expand "Group Play" to a more flexible playlist approach, per another suggestion.


----------

